# German MTB magazine?



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

Not sure where to post this, so I’ll start here.

I have a friend in Hamburg Germany who is just getting into mountain biking. I’d like to help keep her stoked & riding by gifting her a subscription to a German language MTB magazine. Her English comprehension is fine, but if there was a magazine in Deutsche Sprache that would be better. 
Not much has turned up on internet searching, so I’m hoping someone here might have a suggestion.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

This is IMO the best one:

https://www.bike-magazin.de

These should be also ok:

https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/

https://worldofmtb.de/

There are others, but they are focused on specific disciplines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Tristan, this is the information I was looking for!


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

You’re welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Would stick with bike-magazin.de too.
Unfortunately their online subscription requires their own stupid app, so I got stuck with mountainbike-magazin.de here in the U.S. to read on the iBooks app. Those guys cover a lot of emtb. 

bike also owns freeride-magazin which is IMO targeted a bit to the younger crowd with more subjective testing etc.

Both initially mentioned magazines cover a lot of tour guides and trail guidance which I like and miss here in U.S. magazines.


----------



## x-force (Jan 20, 2021)

avoid mtb-news and forum
toxic community and brands pay them for nice words


----------

